# Need some bitchathane (Grace ice and water shield)



## jmroadman (Jul 22, 2010)

I need a few feet of bitchathane. Not really interested in dropping $150 on a 75' roll. Anyone out there a roofer or contractor? I'd happily buy the scraps off a roll or pick up some if your favorite frosty beverage.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Me


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

You can buy rolls of 4" 6" 12" etc at your builder's supply. Doesn't cost too much.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I can hook you up if you are ever in Fraser.


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

Gots some in fairplay,9703900137,


----------

